# A cat panting?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Zingi was just playign with jack, jack came running in sayign he was breathing funny... but he was just panting like a dog... never seen this with a cat... is that normal... or did he get to excited?

Scrap that - just looked on google, and a few sites said it can be down to excitement. So i guess thats why. Thankyou for looking though


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

My bengal is the most energetic cat in the world and frequently starts to pant when he plays too hard. Think its just a quick way to cool down!

A


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol. or he coudl just be lazy and excerise kills him lol.. na its fine, h ok now. thank you !


biohazard156 said:


> My bengal is the most energetic cat in the world and frequently starts to pant when he plays too hard. Think its just a quick way to cool down!
> 
> A


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not neccesarily. Our cat started panting one day and we took him to the vet, he was severely dehydrated and something else, was a long time ago and I forget lol but isn't neccesarily down to cooling. If he's stopped then good  but if he does it again I'd take him to vets


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he goign bak on friday to the vets - so maybe ill mention it  thanky


Kimmy173 said:


> Not neccesarily. Our cat started panting one day and we took him to the vet, he was severely dehydrated and something else, was a long time ago and I forget lol but isn't neccesarily down to cooling. If he's stopped then good  but if he does it again I'd take him to vets


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would mention it to your vet, just in case! 

Cats pant when they are excited, but they also pant when they are stressed and when they are hot. They don't pant like a dog because they don't sweat through the mouth like a dog, but they do still pant if they get too hot.

The other give away as to whether it might be stress related or heat related is if their coat is 'open'. In other words instead of the fur lying flat as you would normally see it, the hair lifts, kind on end (in a similar fashion to an aggressive dog with his hackles up!).


----------



## suicidekisses (Aug 24, 2007)

If it is 'mouth breathing' that's a bad sign, so i'd get the vet to check it out. It is related to pyrexia (elevated temperature) or respiratory distress. It can be seen in cats with fever and may be one of the first signs of illness. Hope the kitty is ok and it is just excercise xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I would mention it to your vet, just in case!
> 
> Cats pant when they are excited, but they also pant when they are stressed and when they are hot. They don't pant like a dog because they don't sweat through the mouth like a dog, but they do still pant if they get too hot.
> 
> The other give away as to whether it might be stress related or heat related is if their coat is 'open'. In other words instead of the fur lying flat as you would normally see it, the hair lifts, kind on end (in a similar fashion to an aggressive dog with his hackles up!).


ok jack was playing with him-with a toy.. but at the moe, as you know he is strugglign to pee, sp not drinkign alot, which woudl explain why he got more worn out than normal... ill mention it on friday stil, thanky.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, he's a young cat who's not quite fit and well at the moment, but can be distracted into playing very easily and he probably just overtired himself, but it's better to just mention it to the vet - better to be safe than sorry, as they say!


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

that was it! the respiratory prblem. lol thanks. I knew it was something else! but yeah lol just a quick word to your vet. xx


----------

